# ZZLL- finding the algorithms



## Lofty (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been talking with yurivish a lot about the ZZ method and now that nationals is over I can put some time into learning the ZZ method since I dont have to practice fridrich for my OH. Anyway generating 80 algs (or 167 if we do all of them) can be a bit of a task so we would like to enlist the help of all of you. We would like to find a lot of different algs for each case so we can all pick the alg best for us. We want algs in withh all different turns allowed like LUR RFU optimal etc. ZZ has a lot on his site but I would like more of a selection. So we were going to use Acube and yuivish has figured out how to limit the turns it gives (we didn't know and didnt understand the readme much) but UDF BLR ESM = 000 000 000. A 0 means that face is off and 1 means that face is on. you then convert the 3 digit number from binary to 0-7. The numbering system we use will be the one on the polish webpage describing the ZZ method. We want to put the case in its orientation of the COLL not how the edges are permuted tho. So just post an alg for one of the cases 1-80 and we will edit it to the main post.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 22, 2008)

wth is ZZ


> weird


i didnt cube for days sad


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 22, 2008)

80 cases? I don't remember that...

anyway... take all the really easy Sune combos from Lars's page.

R U R' U R U2 R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
R U' R' U R U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R
R U' R' U R U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U R
R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R'
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'

R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

^those two algs are awesome... it's like orthogonal matrices. </mathnerd>

F sexymove*2 F' sexymove L R' F R F' L'

There's some to start out with.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 22, 2008)

well do remember ZZLL has two edges permuted Tim so it doesnt include the sinlge sune cases. Come to think of it with 2 edges permuted it removes a lot of the really nice OLL's like the ones you posted at the end and the Sune's... :-(
And its 80 unique cases with a total of 167 if you add the mirrors and inverses.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 22, 2008)

Lofty said:


> well do remember ZZLL has two edges permuted Tim so it doesnt include the sinlge sune cases. Come to think of it with 2 edges permuted it removes a lot of the really nice OLL's like the ones you posted at the end and the Sune's... :-(
> And its 80 unique cases with a total of 167 if you add the mirrors and inverses.



Okay then, I must've misread the topic...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 23, 2008)

Lofty: will you be posting them on your site as soon as you have finished? I'm expecting some good OH algs!


----------



## Lofty (Jul 23, 2008)

Sure if I ever get a list I'll be posting them. But atm I'm not working that hard to find them. After MHordecki finishes what he is doing with ZZLL since it seemed like he was almost done, I'll see what he has and what he can help me with and then I'll see about finding good OH algs myself. For now I'm working on the F2L and phasing.


----------



## cubeRemi (Jul 24, 2008)

I am learning this: http://www.lar5.com/cube/270/index.html

here you can learn something like 40 algs and then you can solve all the ll cases in one look, with 15 moves average.. also, you probably know 1/2 of the algs already.

remi


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2008)

Why not just go to Jason Baum's site for his ZBLL algs? From there, you can pick off the ones relevant for ZZLL.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is a nice organized site. The algs aren't very finger trick friendly, though.

http://puzzlingaddiction.com/Cube/ll-algs2/index.cgi?oe=0000


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Why not just go to Jason Baum's site for his ZBLL algs? From there, you can pick off the ones relevant for ZZLL.



*>.< *Why didn't I think of that *>.<*


----------



## Lofty (Jul 26, 2008)

Because Jason doesnt have all of ZBLL on his site and his algs may not be the best algs for each of us.


----------



## cubeRemi (Jul 26, 2008)

@ Lt-UnReaL

are those zz algs??


B U B' U B U2 B' for a sune ??

hmm...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 27, 2008)

cubeRemi said:


> @ Lt-UnReaL
> 
> are those zz algs??
> 
> ...



Click on the case you have, then click your corner permutation, then click your edge permutation.


----------



## cubeRemi (Jul 27, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> cubeRemi said:
> 
> 
> > @ Lt-UnReaL
> ...



sweet, now I get it are those optimal algs??? ( I like FMC ) 

Remi


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 27, 2008)

What's Sune?


----------



## yurivish (Jul 27, 2008)

Easy 3 corner flip OLL. Looks like a fish.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 27, 2008)

yurivish said:


> Easy 3 corner flip OLL. Looks like a fish.



It actually permutes too. And it's the opposite of the anti-sune.


----------



## yurivish (Jul 27, 2008)

MistArts said:


> yurivish said:
> 
> 
> > Easy 3 corner flip OLL. Looks like a fish.
> ...



Does it? I thought it flipped the corners preserving their permutations, and cycled 3 edges counterclockwise. I know it permutes edges, but I'm pretty sure it keeps the corners.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 27, 2008)

cubeRemi said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > cubeRemi said:
> ...



They look optimal to me, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MHordecki (Jul 28, 2008)

My contribution to this thread: http://www.emsee.110mb.com/Speedcubing/ZZLL/index.html

The recognition process is a bit different, though. First recognize edge permutation, then look for corner permutation (similar to COLL)


----------

